# Working on a tourist visa



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

I have just been told that working on a tourist visa is illegal. I only received a 30 day tourist stamp on arrival as I was unaware that a working visa stamp was possible. I did tell the guy that I was coming to work but that does not seem to have prompted him t give a working visa for 60/90 days.

How risky is it to actually work on a tourist 30 day stamp for an ex-pat arriving from the uk?

Do they check and if fund out what are the possible consequences? 

I see differnt advice and the firm are telling me it is ok if a visa application is being made.

Is it too big a risk for the average joe to take?


----------

